# Multiple TiVo Roamios vs. TiVo Mini



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

With the new sale in effect, I am wondering if there are benefits to having two Roamios networked together (you can do that, right?), as opposed to a Roamio/Mini set-up.

I just paid about $800 for a lifetime TiVo Roamio Pro and TiVo Mini set-up.

What if I added a basic TiVo Roamio (with lifetime) instead of the TiVo Mini? Yes, it would raise my costs, but are there any benefits for me doing so? The longer term benefit is that I would own at least one lifetime box with OTA capabilities if I decide to cut the cord at some point.

Or, heck...maybe I save even more money by returning my Roamio Pro during the 30-day money back guarantee period and get two basic Roamios with lifetime and upgrade the drives later...

Two basic Roamios with lifetime would cost me $700.00 right now with the recertified promotion stacked with my F&F code... Oh, and I would need to add two MoCA adapters, since the basic Roamios don't come with them built-in... So that's nearly $800.00... And then I would add an additional $9.95 monthly television charge to my Comcast bill for the extra television...

Just playing with different scenarios... And I thinking clearly here?


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

MikeekiM said:


> With the new sale in effect, I am wondering if there are benefits to having two Roamios networked together (you can do that, right?), as opposed to a Roamio/Mini set-up.
> 
> I just paid about $800 for a lifetime TiVo Roamio Pro and TiVo Mini set-up.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I would consider just returning the Roamio Pro and getting the Refurb Pro unit in it's place, and if you can add in the extended warrantee, I would do that. You can usually find the mini's cheaper online, Amazon, Ebay, and just get one from there to save a few more bucks. If you go with the 2 Roamio Basics, the MoCA adapters will run you another $100, plus the TV and CC charge from Comcast for the life of the service, that's $10 per month + second CC for as long as you keep their service. Going OTA is a good idea if you don't have a family to deal with and sometimes the cable company has a locals only for cheap with one of their triple play deals.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

fcfc2 said:


> Hi,
> I would consider just returning the Roamio Pro and getting the Refurb Pro unit in it's place, and if you can add in the extended warrantee, I would do that. You can usually find the mini's cheaper online, Amazon, Ebay, and just get one from there to save a few more bucks. If you go with the 2 Roamio Basics, the MoCA adapters will run you another $100, plus the TV and CC charge from Comcast for the life of the service, that's $10 per month + second CC for as long as you keep their service. Going OTA is a good idea if you don't have a family to deal with and sometimes the cable company has a locals only for cheap with one of their triple play deals.


Oh...sorry...I wasn't clear...

I did buy the recertified TiVo Roamio Pro with lifetime and stacked my F&F code which got me another $50.00 off... That ran me $650-ish shipped...

I bought my TiVo Mini from Best Buy (after tax, it ran me about $140-something). I just rounded out the numbers and called it $800 for the "package".

So what I am reading in your post is that I likely did the "right" thing in your opinion, and that going with two basic Roamios is probably not a "better" solution for me...

Thanks for the feedback... 

I always spend a lot of time during my investigation phase... I can't wait for this to be in my living room, and I just simply live with it... In the meantime, I find myself asking a lot of "what if" questions!


----------



## pshivers (Nov 4, 2013)

I went with a Roamio Pro Lifetime in out Main living area, 3 Tivo Mini's Lifetime (2 in bedrooms and 1 in my "Mancave"). I put a Roamio Basic Lifetime in my Sister-in-Laws room so she could have her own separate OnePass list and recordings. The MoCa adapter I needed to install in the SIL's room also provides a wired ethernet connection via a smart-switch for her laptop, so that worked out well.

Everything is connected via MoCa, the Mini's can connect to either Roamio if needed and the two Roamios can access one another to play programing on the other device.

Now that all the CableCard and Tuning Adapter Firmware issues have been reconciled by Charter here in Sunny Southern California I'm one Happy Camper with my setup. It sure is a far cry better than the four 2-tuner DVR's Charter was supplying me!
:up:


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Multiple Tivos (=>2) can transfer and stream (Premiere and Roamio) shows between each other.


----------



## el aye (Dec 30, 2013)

ThAbtO said:


> Multiple Tivos (=>2) can transfer and stream (Premiere and Roamio) shows between each other.


So in essence it would be better to have multiple Tivos rather than minis. Via the apps can you choose which tivo you would want to remotely record stuff?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

A Mini does not have a tuner, so it has to borrow one from a Roamio or Premiere. 
There is a Tivo app for phones/tablets to setup recordings, Roamio Plus/Pro has a built-in stream which will allow you to watch them on those devices.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

el aye said:


> So in essence it would be better to have multiple Tivos rather than minis. Via the apps can you choose which tivo you would want to remotely record stuff?


Not if you're on Comcast and want to avoid the additional outlet charges for Cablecards. One Roamio + Minis works just fine as long as 6 tuners is enough (it is for us).


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

el aye said:


> So in essence it would be better to have multiple Tivos rather than minis. Via the apps can you choose which tivo you would want to remotely record stuff?





slowbiscuit said:


> Not if you're on Comcast and want to avoid the additional outlet charges for Cablecards. One Roamio + Minis works just fine as long as 6 tuners is enough (it is for us).


Plus you won't have an integrated OnePass and My Shows list if using all roamios instead of extending with minis.


----------



## mitchfx (Jun 27, 2015)

I'm wondering the same thing. I just set up the Roamio OTA in our tv room and debating between adding a Mini or just getting a second OTA. The OTA is less expensive, but wasn't sure if it would require a second subscription for more $$. Also, how quickly can you transfer recorded shows between boxes?

Thanks.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Each Roamio box needs a subscription.

You can stream between boxes, and transfers are quick.


----------



## mitchfx (Jun 27, 2015)

jrtroo said:


> Each Roamio box needs a subscription.
> 
> You can stream between boxes, and transfers are quick.


That is what I was suspecting. Does transferring between Roamios require the both be wired ethernet or Moca? Or can you transfer if one or both are connected via wifi?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mitchfx said:


> I'm wondering the same thing. I just set up the Roamio OTA in our tv room and debating between adding a Mini or just getting a second OTA. The OTA is less expensive, but wasn't sure if it would require a second subscription for more $$.


As jrtoo said, all TiVo DVRs require a service plan, either a monthly or annual subscription or a one-time "Lifetime service" payment.

Are you aware of the current sales that offer the OTA with Lifetime service for $400? If you go to the main TiVo shopping page, you'll just see the $50+monthly subscriiption (1-yr commitment) option.

For the OTA w/ discounted Lifetime for $400, see: 
"Hot Summer Sale"
Ongoing Roamio OTA-specific sale​
(I'm not saying that's the route you should go, just wanting to make sure you're aware of the option.)


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mitchfx said:


> Does transferring between Roamios require the both be wired ethernet or Moca? Or can you transfer if one or both are connected via wifi?


See here: Connect your TiVo® box to your home network

gist: Wi-Fi can be used for transferring shows, but you won't be able to stream between DVRs, or to a Mini.

Note, however, that many have reported being able to trick their DVRs and Mini's into streaming over Wi-Fi by connecting them to a higher speed wireless adapter or bridge.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> See here: Connect your TiVo® box to your home network
> 
> gist: Wi-Fi can be used for transferring shows, but you won't be able to stream between DVRs, or to a Mini.
> 
> Note, however, that many have reported being able to trick their DVRs and Mini's into streaming over Wi-Fi by connecting them to a higher speed wireless adapter or bridge.


I don't think it is much of a trick, it just that TiVo does not want to support that method, for good reason.


----------



## beats1234 (Jul 23, 2015)

If I buy multiple Roamios (ie one Roamio Plus and two basics), specifically because I want to be able to separate recordings, do I need more than one Cablecard? Or can the basic Roamios borrow the tuners from the Plus? Maybe I'd get two Cablecards so I'd have ten tuners, if that's possible.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

You would need a M card for each Tivo to record from your cable package. 

No, a Tivo cannot borrow tuners from another box, only the Mini can.


----------

